# coyote hunt thread 2018



## chase870

I will collect a years worth of hunts in this thread. If there are other people here that want to participate that's cool to. After each and every hunt you need to post this info. Post even if you don't see hear or kill a yote.
Date and time of hunt. number of hunters. type of call. call sounds. weapon, caliber, type of ammo, and sights, to include light if used at night. Weather, temp, rain, snow, and wind. Type of area hunted to include State and county, fields, clear cut, timber and if there are livestock present. Number seen and number killed sex of killed yote with a picture. Will start on 31 December 2017 and end on 1 January 2019

1. Date
2. Number of hunters
3. Call
4. weapon to include sights or light
5. weather conditions
6. area hunted
7. number seen
8. number killed
9. photo of kill


----------



## chase870

1. 31 Dec 2017
2. 2 hunters
3. Primos Alfa Dog.  yote locator, field mouse pup, kitten distress,
4. AR15's 5.56mm with Thermal scopes
5. cold low 30's, light wind, and a full moon
6. Putnam county, hay fields and pasture with cows some woods 
7. 0 seen and 0 heard
8. 0 killed


----------



## chase870

1. 3January 2018
2. 2 Hunters
3. Primos Alfa dog. yote locator, lone howls, field mouse, pup, 
    kitten distress
4. AR15's 5.56mm with Thermal scopes
5. cold high 20's light wind with gusts, and a full moon
6. Morgan county pasture, woods, and no cows
7. 2 seen and 0 heard
8. 0 killed. 1 missed  Yote didn't respond to call. Saw him in a 
    field  before we set up to call


----------



## chase870

1. 6 January 2018
2. 2 Hunters
3. Fox Pro, field mouse distress, coyote locator and female howls
4. AR 15's 5.56 with Thermal scope
5. cold high 30's light wind, early evening before moon rise
6. Morgan county pasture, woods, and no cows
7. 0 seen and 0 heard
8. 0 killed


----------



## SemperFi

Cool thread. Keep it going.


----------



## chase870

1. 7 January 2018
2. 2 Hunters
3. Fox Pro call field mouse, cotton tail, and kitten distress calls.   
    Lone Female howl and group locator call 
4. AR 15's 5.56mm and thermal scopes
5. Cold low 30's light to no wind right after sun down
6. Madison county river bottom beaver swamp thick privet hedge 
   and fields. No live stock.
7. 1 seen and 0 heard
8. 0 killed My hunting partner saw one as he was driving out. 
     Yote was headed too the area we called from.  We picked up to
     soon


----------



## stonecreek

1- Jan.02, 2018
2- 1 Hunter
3- Homemade rabbit distress call
4- Creedmore
5- High 30s light wind
6- Cut cotton field overlooking planted pines
7- 0 Yotes
8- 0 Yotes- Harvested big male Bobcat


----------



## Yotedawg

1. 9 January 2018
2. 2 Hunters
3. Icotec GC500 JD Piatt rabbit distress, pup distress, howls
4. Shotguns in thick cover. Visibility 10 yards.
5. Mid 60's
6. Grady county thickets
7. 0 seen and 1 heard howling
8. 0 killed


----------



## stonecreek

1- Jan-8-2018
2- 1 hunter
3- Electronic howler- hand held rabbit distress call
4- Creedmore
5- low 50s
6- Sumter county cut corn field with drainage ditches
7- 0 seen and 2 howling
8- 0 killed


----------



## Yotedawg

1. 01-11-18
2. Number of hunters-2
3. Call-Icotec, MFK ruthless rabbit, MFK MoFo howler
4. weapon-Savage BVSS .223 with thermal, M4 with NV
5. weather conditions - mid 60's
6. area hunted - Grady County
7. number seen - 1 fox
8. number killed - 0


----------



## stonecreek

1- Jan 11, 2018
2- 1 hunter
3- Howls, rabbit distress, puppy yelps
4- Creedmore
5- Mid 60s
6- Sumter County- Cut cotton field with briar patchs
7- 2 seen (Quick pop outs no commitment)
8- 0 killed


----------



## Oldnewbie

Awesome thread. I would like to get out and do some yote hunting. This was my first year deer hunting at 41 years old. Him e the name Oldnewbie. You ever hunt North Ga?


----------



## Permitchaser

This makes me feel better. Every time I go out I'm sure I'm going to see some and never do. But I killed one this year when I shouldn't have


----------



## Lshaw97

1 - January 14 , 2018
2 - Myself
3 - Rabbit Distress
4 - Ar15 .223
5 - high 30s
6 - Madison County, hardwood bottom
7 - Seen 1, shot. Hit him. He ran across property line. Blood everywhere. 
8 - He is probably dead, but can’t confirm it .


----------



## stonecreek

1- Jan.15, 2018
2- 1 hunter W/dog
3- Howls and distress
4- Creedmore
5- High 20s
6- Sumter County- cut corn/ cotton fields
7- Seen 2 walking in
8- 0 killed


----------



## drawedback

1. 1/14/18 
2. 2 hunters 
3. Fox pro lightning jack first set, baby goat distress 2nd set
4. AR 6.8, AR 6.5 Creedmoor night vision on both
5. Mid 30's clear skies
6. Elbert County pastures
7.saw 2 on first set, put one in death spin but he jumped up and ran off. Saw 3 second set killed one female


----------



## Yotedawg

1. 01-16-18
2. Number of hunters-2
3. Call-Icotec, rabbit distress, howls
4. weapon-Savage BVSS .223 with thermal, M4 with NV
5. weather conditions - mid 40's
6. area hunted - Grady County
7. number seen - 0 heard one howl
8. number killed - 0
________________


----------



## Buford_Dawg

01-13-18
2. Number of hunters-1
3. Call-FoxPro, lightning jack, rabbit distress, howls
4. weapon- 12 guage shotgun 
5. weather conditions - mid 20's
6. area hunted - Oglethorpe County
7. number seen - 0 
8. number killed - 0


----------



## Jwyattc

1- Jan/14/18
2- 2 hunter
3- Alpha dogg, coyote pup distress
4- Weatherby rifle, vortex scope
5- Mid 40's
6- Ware county, old logging road off of thick timber 
7- 2 seen
8- 1 killed (female)


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool

*Double*

1. 1-18-18
2. one hunter
3. FoxPro Shockwave
4. Rock River Arms Predator Pursuit -223- Zeiss Scope
5. Clear and cold
6. Stephens, County Ga
7. Saw 2
8. Killed 2 - A Double-males 44 and 41 lbs.

Called up at 1:30 in the afternoon. 1st came in at the 3 minute mark to devil hare and I rolled him, FoxPro Foxbang changed the call to coyote Pup Distress bringing the 2nd yote in which was a mistake on his part. he was rolled also, 

Jim


----------



## chase870

1. 19 Jan 18
2. 2 Hunters
3. group locate, pup distress
4. AR15's thermal scopes 5.56mm
5. low 30's clear sky light wind
6. Morgan county pasture with cows
7. heard 4 or 5 saw 2
8. killed 0


----------



## chase870

1. 20 Jan 18
2. 1 Hunter
3. group locator, female howls, kitten distress, cottontail, distress
    pup distress.
4. AR15 Thermal scope 5.56mm
5. clear no wind low 30's
6. Barrow County pasture with cows
7. heard 3 or 4 saw 3
8. killed 0 missed two


----------



## 3ringer

1. 1-20-18 
2. 2 hunters box stand 
3. Primo Turbo Dog , rabbit distress , mouse squeal 
4. Weatherby 308 
5. Clear , 50 degrees , cresent moon , no wind 
6. Jasper county , food plot 
7. Heard 0 
8 . Saw 1 yote , 1 fox 
9. Yote crossed 200 yards out . We waited for a closer shot but we missed our opportunity.


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool

*Coyote*

1. 1-21-18
2. One hunter 
3. Foxpro - Shockwave- Baby cottontail - Lighting jack
4. Rock River Arms 223
5. Cleat and cool
6. Stephens County, Ga
7. Saw 1 
8. Killed one - 35 lb female


----------



## drawedback

1. 1/20/18
2.2 hunters
3. Icotec gc 500
4.Elbert Co
5. Clear and cool, mid 30's
6. Saw 3 coyotes and a gray fox
7. Killed one female, missed another


----------



## Jcurtis4

1/26/18
3 hunters
Case creek handheld- pup yips and howls
Winchester 20 gauge 8 shot, 17 wsm
Fannin County
Windy,overcast 45
Seen 3 yotes
Killed one male 35-40lb

Took a boy squirrel hunting but just played with a cheap call


----------



## chase870

Looks like there are some killers out there. Please be sure to list each and every time you hunt not just the hunts where you killed one. Also add if it was daylight or dark. Thanks for your posts and stay after them.


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool

*Yote*

CONGRATS !  

Jim


----------



## stonecreek

1- Jan 28th AM
2- 1 Hunter w/dog
3- Icotech- Howls- distress
4- Creedmore
5- Sumter County- cut peanut fields
6-windy high 40s
7- seen 1
8- killed 0


----------



## drawedback

1. 1/27
2. 2 hunters
3. MFK howlers and Icotech, Howls and prey distress
4. AR 6.8, AR 6.5 creed night vision on both
5.Wilkes County cow pastures
6. cloudy mid 40s, light wind
7. saw 1
8. No kills, knocked it down but couldn't find it


----------



## drawedback

1. 1/29/18 night hunt
2. 2 hunters
3. mfk howlers, foxpro howls and prey distress
4. AR 6.8 /night vision AR 6.8/thermal
5. Wilkes Co pasture bordering clearcut
6. low 40's clear skies, breezy and bright moon
7. Saw 0 Heard 0


----------



## stonecreek

1- Jan. 30 PM
2- 1 hunter / 1dog
3- Icotech/ hand held calls prey distress
4- Creedmore
5- Cut soybean field bordered by pines
6- High 40s light breeze
7- Seen 1 yote on way out called in 2 bobcats
8- 0 killed


----------



## drawedback

1. 2/2/18 night hunt
2. 4 hunters
3. Icotec howls and breeding sounds/ a little prey distress
4. ARs night vision/ thermal
5. Elbert Co river bottoms
6. Clear and cold, low 30's BRIGHT
7. Saw 0, heard 3 or 4 across the river


----------



## moosefile

1 - 2 FEB, ~7AM
2 - 1 hunter
3 - FOXPRO Patriot, F Invitation Howl + Lightning Jack/Cottontail distress
4 - Moss 500
5 - Richmond Co, Waist to shoulder high grasses on rolling hills and baby pines surrounded by wood line
6 - 30's no wind
7 - Played F Inv Howl, heard a 'yote respond to my left, after the first 'yote sounded a pack of 2-3 lit up to my right, moved quickly to a better position. None seen/killed

1 - 2 FEB, ~8:30 AM
2 - 1 hunter
3 - FOXPRO Patriot, F Invitation Howl + Lightning Jack/Cottontail distress
4 - Moss 500
5 -  Richmond Co, Wood line across from clearing butted up with close row planted baby pines/tall grasses (~3 mi. from first stand) 
6 - 30's, slight swirling wind 
7 - Fresh tracks going to and from the stand. None seen/killed


----------



## Yotedawg

1- Feb. 5th 2018
2- 2 Hunters
3- Icotec howls and pup distress
4- .223 bolt gun w/thermal  AR-15 w/NV
5- Tall pines burned off underneath in north Grady county
6- 50's
7- Called in a pair
8- 1 killed


----------



## Pw00132

2/10/18
2 hunters
Pup distress and howls & primos sit and spin
AR-15 .223
Wilkes Co
Hay field/ tall pines 
60-65
Over cast and foggy
Saw 0 
Heard 0

They some some yotes this past week in a bottom field near a river earlier this week. Same place I killed one in November.


----------



## Yotedawg

1- Feb. 10th 2018
2- 1 Hunter
3- MFK Howling MOFO and Alpha Dogg pup distress
4- .223 bolt gun w/thermal 
5- Field
6- 70 degrees
7- None seen
8- 0 killed


----------



## stonecreek

1- 2/10 PM
2- 1 Hunter
3-Icotech distress calls
4- Creedmore
5- Cut cotton field with briar ditches
6- High 60s
7- 0 seen
8- Hog came into distress calls and was killed


----------



## Yotedawg

1- Feb. 15th 2018
2- 2 Hunters
3- MFK Howling MOFO, Icotec howls/pup distress, rabbit distress
4- .223 bolt gun w/thermal, AR-15 w/nv
5- Tall pines and fields
6- 70 degrees
7- None seen
8- 0 killed


----------



## Yotedawg

1- Feb. 17th 2018
2- 2 Hunters
3- MFK Howling MOFO, Icotec howls/pup distress, lip squeaks
4- .223 bolt gun w/thermal, AR-15 w/nv
5- Grady county fields
6- 65 degrees
7- 1 fox lip squeaked in and killed
8- 1 coyote seen, another pair howled to us
9- 0 killed


----------



## stonecreek

1- 2-17 AM
2- 1 HUNTER 1 DOG
3- Distress Calls
4-Creedmore
5- Sumter County food plots CRP
6- 67 Degrees
7- 2 called in seen another on way out
8- 0 killed


----------



## Yotedawg

1- Feb. 19th 2018
2- 2 Hunters
3- MFK Howling MOFO, Icotec howls/pup distress, lip squeaks
4- .223 bolt gun w/thermal, AR-15 w/nv
5- Grady county fields
6- 65 degrees
7- 2 howling back and forth to us
8- 2 seen, winded us at 50 yards. Shot at on run and missed
9- 0 killed


----------



## stonecreek

1- 2/22 am
2- 1 hunter 1 dog
3- distress calls
4- Creedmore
5- food plots
6- upper 60s
7- 1 seen on walk in
8- 0 killed


----------



## Pw00132

2/24 am (late morning)
1 hunter
Fox pro electronic call. Pup distress and coyote growling 
223
Wilkes county
Cow pasture
Mid 70s
0 seen 
0 killed

They keep seeing coyotes on the farm but no one is killing them. I’m talking myself into going again today


----------



## Yotedawg

1- March 5th, 2018
2- 2 Hunters
3- Foxpro howls and cagie cottontail
4- .223 bolt gun w/thermal .223 bolt gun w/NV
5- Field in southern Grady county
6- Temp 50's
7- Pair answered our howls
8- another called in
9- 1 killed


----------



## chase870

1. 8 march 2018
2. 1 hunter
3. FoxPro cottontail distress field mouse distress female/male 
    female/male howls
4. AR15 Thermal
5. pasture w/ cows Barrow County
6. light wind half moon low 30's
7. none seen/ none heard
8. none killed


----------



## Yotedawg

1- March 8th, 2018
2- 2 Hunters
3- Foxpro howls and yips
4- .223 bolt gun w/thermal .223 bolt gun w/NV
5- Fields and pastures in eastern Grady county
6- Temp 40's
7- 2 Pair answered our howls. Moved on both pair in 2 
     separate sets. 
8- Both pair called in. 4 dogs total
9- 2 shot at
10- None killed
11- Don't ask.......


----------



## drawedback

3/10/18 Night
2 hunters
foxpro howls and vocals
6,8 ars, thermal on both
Elbert Co hay fields
mid 50's cloudy, light rain
heard a few packs on first set, heard one and saw one on last set
killed 0 shot one but it made it to the woods and we couldn't find it


----------



## Yotedawg

March 13th, 2018
2 Hunters
Foxpro howls and yips, cagie cottontail, screaming grey
.223 bolt gun w/thermal .223 bolt gun w/NV
Fields and pastures in eastern Grady county
Temp 40's
2 Pair answered our howls. 
2 bobcats called in. Season not in.
No coyotes seen 
None killed


----------



## drawedback

3/14/18
2 Hunters
AR 6.8s with thermal
Fox pro howls and pup distress
Mid 50s light wind, cloudy
Wilkes Co pasture
Saw 2
Killed 0, should've shot, but didn't


----------



## chase870

1. 18 March 2018 P.M.
2. 2 hunters
3. AR's with thermal
4. Male howls and baby cotton tail Fox Pro call
5. High 50's light wind cloudy and a few rain drops
6. Morgan county Pasture and woods no cows in pasture hunted
7. saw 1, he was having trouble deciding which way to get down 
     wind, came down the left side, at aprox 150 yards out he got 
    in a small draw and went to the right side of the pasture and 
    got in some thick stuff and disappeared.
8. killed 0 yotes Had a dillo beat down on the way out.


----------



## chase870

1. 19 March 2018
2. 1 hunter
3. AR with thermal
4. Male howls, cagee cottontail Fox Pro
5. High 50's light wind started to rain
6. Barrow county pasture and woods no cows
7. saw 0
8. killed 0


----------



## Buford_Dawg

1. 18 March 2018
2. 2 hunters
3. AR 556
4. Male howls, cottontail Fox Pro
5. High 60's light wind 
6. Oglethorpe county pasture 
7. saw 0
8. killed 0


----------



## j_seph

1. 3/16/18
2. 2
3. Foxpro Spit fire and Patriot, used pair howling female lone howls and crazy critter
4. 2 AR 15 light and red dot
5. mild, winds turned t swirls
6. Hall County
7. Seen 0, heard 4 packs
8. 0
9. n/a
1st set we had a pack a mile away howled then shut up. After running both calls with a pair of howls and lone female they opened up 100 yards down hill from us and wind switched.

3rd set same calls and pack opened up 300 yards or so in field over ridge. Had walking behind us then 15 min later had one lone yote cut loose in a barking/howling match just over hill at 100 yards or less. He was 10 times louder than call. Would echo through bottoms he was so loud.

This was first time out in several years and for sure more than I expected to hear


----------



## drawedback

3/17/18 night
3 hunters
ARs night vision and thermal
foxpro howls and vocals
mid 50's light wind
Elbert Co pasture
Saw 6 Didn't fire a shot 
Set up on a hill, started with a howl and the woods straight down wind lit up. Switched to a pup distress and had 2 step out about 300 yds and sit down. Decided after a few minutes to check our 6, and had 4 more 120 yds right behind us, before we could get a shot off they were gone. Very fun, but frustrating hunt.


----------



## Yotedawg

drawedback said:


> Saw 6 Didn't fire a shot



Man that sounds like my luck.


----------



## chase870

Yotedawg said:


> Man that sounds like my luck.



We can refer to situations like that  as #11 "Don't Ask" 
  every body has them, some are just funnier than others or more disastrous.


----------



## chase870

Also, for those who are hunting yotes and you Turkey hunt please list yotes you kill while turkey hunting.  2 Oz of #5's with a super full turkey choke kills them grave yard dead 40 yards and under


----------



## Yotedawg

chase870 said:


> We can refer to situations like that  as #11 "Don't Ask"
> every body has them, some are just funnier than others or more disastrous.



True!!


----------



## Yotedawg

March 22nd, 2018
2 Hunters
Foxpro howls and yips, cagie cottontail, lighting jack
.223 bolt gun w/thermal .223 bolt gun w/NV
Fields in southern Grady county
Temp 50's
2 singles answered howls 
1 bobcat called in. Season not in.
No coyotes seen 
One coyote backdoored us and bark/howled at us for 45 minutes. So close we could hear him running in the woods but would not break cover.
None killed


----------



## Yotedawg

March 27th, 2018
2 Hunters
Icotec howls
.223 bolt gun w/thermal .223 bolt gun w/NV
Fields in eastern Grady county
Temp 60's
1 pair called in at 1 set
1 seen at another set but didn't come in
3 seen total
Female of pair called in was killed


----------



## drawedback

3/24/18
3 hunters
foxpro howls and vocals
ar 6.8/thermal x3
low 50's 8-10 mph wind, cloudy
Wilkes Co cow pasture
Saw 2, heard a few more
Killed 0, both were too far out. Gotta get out of this funk we're in maybe this weekend


----------



## chase870

28 March 2018
2 Hunters
Turbo dog w/ male howls and rabbit distress
AR 15's with thermal
60's light wind
Green County tree farm, select cut, hardwood draws, uncut trees
Heard 0 saw 0 killed 0
Most of the standing timber was control burned that day or the day before still smoking with a few places still burning looked wicked with the thermal


----------



## Pw00132

March 31, 2018
Shot at 3 different coyotes yesterday. 2 while turkey hunting and the 3rd while riding around. First shot was 75 yards so probably not much damage. The second was 50-60. My patern isn’t good st those yards so probably not much damage. Third was 100 yards running and I had buck shot. It was a bad day to not have my AR.


----------



## catchdogs

4-6-17
Promos dog catcher 
Female howls baby cottontail distress
Thermal scopes 
Open hayfield 
No wind 52 degrees
Heard 6 
No coyotes seen


----------



## baddave

4/4/18
foxpro - howl, locator , distress cat
henry co.
rugerm77--.243 w/87 gr vmax
4:30 a.m. till daylite
mid 40s gorgeous morn.
heard - 0
seen 0


----------



## Yotedawg

April 5th, 2018
2 Hunters
Foxpro coyote vocals, Icotec howls, rabbit distress
.223 bolt gun w/thermal .223 bolt gun w/NV
Fields in southern Grady county
Temp 60's
1 pair answered howls, 1 single answered howls
0 dogs called in
2 bobcats called in
0 killed


----------



## Yotedawg

April 9th, 2018
2 Hunters
Foxpro coyote vocals, rabbit distress
.223 bolt gun w/thermal .223 bolt gun w/NV
Fields in southern and eastern Grady county
Temp 60's, very humid
2 pair answered locator howls, moved to dogs and set up
0 dogs called in
0 killed
Denning appears to be in full swing.


----------



## Yotedawg

April 12th, 2018
3 Hunters
Foxpro coyote vocals, rabbit distress
.223 bolt gun w/thermal .223 bolt gun w/NV 6mmCM w/NV
Fields in southern Colquitt county and eastern Grady
Temp 60's
3 dogs came in to lone howls, broke cover but would not 
come any closer to us. Moved into woods to work down wind of us. Never saw them again.
3 dogs called in
0 killed


----------



## chase870

1.  2 Hunters
2.  FoxPro male coyote howls and caggie cottontail
3.  AR's in 5.56with thermal
4.  Barrow county pasture no livestock
5.  Windy 60's and front with rain moving in
6.  No dogs answered call
7.  Had one come in and hang up on fence line at 175 yrds +or-
8.  0 killed

Took a long shot hit him, he was flopping around but disappeared never to be seen again


----------



## drawedback

4/12/18 night
3 hunters
foxpro, howls and pup distress
AR's / thermal
low 60's, light wind
Fresh plowed cotton field, Elbert Co
Called in a pair, first one skirted around us too far out, the other one was standing at the call when we looked back, but took off running before we got a shot. The drought continues


----------



## catchdogs

4/17/18
1 hunter 9pm 
Pup in distress 
Hayfield/ planted pines 
1 coyote called in
1 coyote killed 
Wilkinson county
Savage 308 thermal scopes


----------



## Yotedawg

April 17th, 2018
2 Hunters
Foxpro coyote vocals, coyote fight sounds, rabbit distress, pup distress
.223 bolt gun w/thermal, 6mm Creedmoor w/NV
Fields in southern Grady county 
Temp 60's
0 heard 
1 fox called in
0 killed


----------



## drawedback

4/20/18  night 
3 hunters
AR 6.8/thermal
Fox pro howls and pup distress
Low 40s, light breeze, cold
Hart County pasture
Saw 4, heard a couple more
Killed 1
Still had crappy luck, should've had 3 in the truck, but finally broke the drought atleast.


----------



## Yotedawg

drawedback said:


> 4/20/18  night
> 3 hunters
> AR 6.8/thermal
> Fox pro howls and pup distress
> Low 40s, light breeze, cold
> Hart County pasture
> Saw 4, heard a couple more
> Killed 1
> Still had crappy luck, should've had 3 in the truck, but finally broke the drought atleast.



Why kill blocks? Was this during a competition?


----------



## Yotedawg

4/19/18 night 
2 hunters
.223 w/thermal 6mm creedmoor w/nv
Fox pro howls, rabbit distress and pup distress
Temp 60's
Food plots and hayfield in Thomas county
0 heard
1 called in to rabbit distress in hayfield
Missed shot on dog
0 killed


----------



## drawedback

Yotedawg said:


> Why kill blocks? Was this during a competition?



Yes


----------



## drawedback

4/21/18
3 hunters
AR 6.8/thermal
Fox pro howls and pup distress 
Low 50's cloudy
Wilkes Co cow pastures
Killed 2, shot another that we lost blood on. Missed 2 more
Tournament weekend. Called in 10 altogether, just couldn't make the most of the opportunities. Maybe next time


----------



## Yotedawg

drawedback said:


> 4/21/18
> 3 hunters
> AR 6.8/thermal
> Fox pro howls and pup distress
> Low 50's cloudy
> Wilkes Co cow pastures
> Killed 2, shot another that we lost blood on. Missed 2 more
> Tournament weekend. Called in 10 altogether, just couldn't make the most of the opportunities. Maybe next time



Dogs still vocal up your way? They have shutdown down here in south Georgia. Very tight lipped right now and denning is in full swing. Having more success going back to rabbit distress. Males are hunting hard to feed two mouths.


----------



## Yotedawg

5/1/18 night 
2 hunters
6mm creedmoor w/thermal 6mm creedmoor w/nv
Fox pro howls, rabbit distress and pup distress
Temp 60's
Pastures and fields in east Grady county
1 heard
0 called in
Called in pair of fox on first set
Coyote busted us as we were walking back to truck on second set. Bark/howled at us.  
0 killed


----------



## drawedback

Yotedawg said:


> Dogs still vocal up your way? They have shutdown down here in south Georgia. Very tight lipped right now and denning is in full swing. Having more success going back to rabbit distress. Males are hunting hard to feed two mouths.[/Q
> 
> They are still vocal if you can get in close, but we aren't hearing multiple packs light it up.


----------



## drawedback

4/27/18
2 hunters
foxpro rabbit distress, coyote vocals
AR/thermals
low 50's, clear and bright
Elbert Co pastures
heard 0 saw 0 killed 0


----------



## drawedback

4/28/18
2 hunters
AR/ thermals
foxpro weeping woodpecker, rabbit distress, coyote vocals
mid 50's, bright and clear
Wilkes Co cow pastures
saw 2 possibly3, killed 0, heard about 4 more
Let one slip in behind us on weeping woodpecker, he took off when I turned around and saw him. Then switched to rabbit and had another come in around 250 yds, saw another come down the hill, but he winded us and took off. The third could've been the same dog we saw first that had worked around us.


----------



## 3ringer

4-29-18 
2 hunters
30-06 and 12 gauge buckshot 
Foxpro rabbit distress , baybee rabbit
Open field , hunted in a box stand
Jasper county 
Evening until dark 
70 degrees full moon 
0 seen
0 heard
Found out someone had been riding four wheelers just before we got there . Bummer


----------



## chase870

2may18
2 hunters
AR's with thermal
Primos call male howls rabbit distress pup distress
Walton county 
Dark till midnight 
70's full moon
3 heard
0 seen 0 killed
called in a fox


----------



## Yotedawg

5/3/18 night 
2 hunters
6mm creedmoor w/thermal 6mm creedmoor w/nv
Fox pro howls, rabbit distress and pup distress
Temp 60's
Hayfield in Colquitt county, fields and hayfield in Thomas county
1 called in
Coyote came out of woods on pond dam, seemed very uninterested in the call. Got my thermal on him about the time he stepped off pond dam into woods. 
0 killed


----------



## Yotedawg

5/8/18 night 
2 hunters
6mm creedmoor w/thermal 6mm creedmoor w/nv
Fox pro howls, rabbit distress and pup distress
Temp 70's, very humid
Fields in Grady county
3 answered howls 
0 called in
0 killed
At first set we did have a huge sow come into field. We treat hogs as targets of opportunity and tag teamed her with the creedmoors.


----------



## Yotedawg

5/10/18 night 
2 hunters
6mm creedmoor w/thermal 6mm creedmoor w/nv
Fox pro howls, rabbit distress and pup distress
Temp 70's, very humid
Fields in Grady county
1 answered howls 
0 coyotes called in
1 fox called in
0 killed
Drought continues on coyotes but we calling up every fox in Grady county


----------



## CritterCatcher

Just got a new ICOtec GC-350. Tried it out this afternoon. First set up was on a road along a fence line. Started with the ICO Young Rabbit and had a good sized yote checking it out within minutes. He started going away from me and I used the opportunity to get my rifle into position and switched to the Mouse/Vole sounds to turn him around. He came back, but kept to the edge in the brush and finally spooked and took off. I never got a clean shot, so I passed. Didn't want to educate him. At least I know the caller will draw them in.

1. 15 May 2018 Afternoon
2. 1 hunter
3. ICOtec GC-350. ICO Young Rabbit, Mouse/Vole
4. Savage Axis .223 Rem w/Sportsman's Edge 4x32 Scope
5. Warm, overcast, slight sprinkle at times
6. Liberty County farmland 
7. 1 seen 0 heard
8. 0 killed


----------



## Yotedawg

5/17/18 
2 hunters
6mm creedmoor w/thermal, 6mm creedmoor w/nv
Fox pro howls, rabbit distress and pup distress
Temp 78, 99% humidity
Fields in southern Grady county
After a couple of dead sets we moved to another property. Rabbit distress yielded no results so we used a locator howl just to try to see what was in the area. Within 5 minutes this female came in silently. She was a poor female most likely from nursing. Her bag was dried up and I would guess her pups were not nursing any longer. 
1 coyote called in
1 coyote killed


----------



## chase870

19 May 18
2 hunters
AR15's with thermal
fox pro fawn in distress rabbit in distress
Morgan county pasture and woods cows around with calf's
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed


----------



## Yotedawg

5/24/18 
2 hunters
6mm creedmoor w/thermal, 6mm creedmoor w/nv
Fox pro pup distress 3
Temp 73, 99% humidity
Fields in eastern Grady county
Raining  but we thought we would try it. Met at our staging point to wait rain out. Wouldn't stop raining so we decided to scrap the hunt. Before we left I powered up my thermal to scan the field next to the house we met at. Two dogs in field. Played pup distress 3 and brought them in on a string to within 150 yards. One  of the pair started circling downwind so I barked and stopped the pair and we both..........missed.
2 coyotes called in
0 coyotes killed


----------



## Yotedawg

06/20/18 night
2 hunters
6mm creedmoor w/thermal 6mm creedmoor w/nv
Fox pro howls, TT den raid
Temp 80's, very humid
Fields in Grady county
Group answered howls
1 coyote called in
0 killed
Several coyotes located with foxpro howls. Moved several hundred yards to close the gap and howled again. No response. Opened up with Tony Tebbe Den Raid. After a sequence of that waited several minutes before a coyote broke cover and entered the field. She moved up a wooded fence row towards us and unexpectedly jumped over into the fence row and we never saw her again. We know it was a female because she squatted to pee while we watched her. We should have taken the shot when we had it.


----------



## goob

1. Date- 07/05/2018
2. Number of hunters- 1 hunter
3. Call- Foxpro Wildfire ll, yote pup calls, rabbit distress, adult howls
4. weapon- Diamondback 223, Leupold 3-9x40 VXll
5. weather conditions- 80's hot, dry
6. area hunted- corn fields
7. number seen- zero coyote, 1 fox
8. number killed- zero


----------



## bjtillman

June 14 -1 hunter- FoxPro caller- rabbit distress- AR15 223- Armasight Zeus -clear skies- wind 4-5mph - pasture - saw 1 - killed 1 (don't know how to send picture but I do have one) Help please!  This was a female and she did have milk in her breasts


----------



## chase870

1.  13 July 2018
2.  2 hunters 
3.  Lip squeeks
4.  AR15's with thermal 5.56
5.  Weather was hot and muggy rained about 2 hrs before dark
6.  Morgan County cow pastures, hayfields and cotton fields
7.  0 Heard 1 seen
8.  1 killed

We were riding around shooting pigs and really hadn't planed on hunting yotes. Killed a few pigs before dark. After dark we drove into a field and could see a couple of nice sized pigs in the back. Checked the wind and it was perfect blowing right in our face. drove to about 150 yards of the pigs and stopped. As we were getting ready to shoot the pigs they spooked and ran off.  I thought we had spooked them.  I saw some movement just over the crest of the hill behind them, and it was this little female sneaking up on 2 big pigs. I put the lip squeak on her and got her to stand still we double taped her


----------



## Yotedawg

08/28/18 night
2 hunters
6mm creedmoor w/thermal 6mm creedmoor w/nv
Fox pro howls, pup distress
Temp 76, very humid
Peanut field in southern Grady county
None heard
2 coyotes called in
2 killed 
Used a lone howl that brought one through the peanut field on a string. She was about 30 yards away when I dispatched her. Another female was at edge of field, pup distress locked her up till my hunting partner was able to dispatch her at about 125 yards.


----------



## Yotedawg

09/03/18 night
2 hunters
6mm creedmoor w/thermal 6mm creedmoor w/nv
Fox pro howls, BOSS vocals
Temp 80, very humid
Overgrown unplanted field and peanut field in east Grady county
3 group heard
4 coyotes called in
1 killed  

First set was on an overgrown field that was unplanted. Knee high grass. Called in a pair that locked up at about 300 yards. Was running some new James Bostock sounds and they came in to them but we just couldn't close the deal. Second set was with some educated dogs. We threw these new sounds at them and had a female step out of the woods on top of us to the Boss Pup Panic sound. The 6mm creedmoor promptly dropped her. We kept calling and her mate came into the peanut field but ducked back into the woods before we could get a shot. Heard 3 groups at this location while running coyote vocals as well.


----------



## Yotedawg

09/12/18 night
2 hunters
6mm creedmoor w/thermal 6mm creedmoor w/nv
Fox pro howls, BOSS vocals
Temp 80, very humid
Mowed field in north Grady county
1 group heard
2 coyotes called in
1 killed  
Pair called in to Pup Panic. One taken by my hunting partner at 200 yards.


----------



## drawedback

I've gotten behind, I need to post some hunts to catch up
8/17/18
3 hunters
FoxPro howls and vocals
AR 6.8/ thermal
Low 70s clear skies
Elbert Co pastures
Called in 3, shot 1 and found blood but couldn't find it


----------



## drawedback

8/24/18
2 hunters
FoxPro howls and pup distress
AR/ thermal
Upper 70s humid cloudy
Elbert Co field fresh mowed
Saw one coming in, set up and hit a howl, one howled 3 yds away, I turned and shot it as it was running off. Switched to pup distress and called in another one, it ended up being a pup.


----------



## drawedback

9/1/18
3 hunters
FoxPro howls and pup distress
AR/ thermal
Mid 70s humid and cloudy
Hart co hay fields
Saw 3 killed 1


----------



## drawedback

9/7/18
3 hunters 
FoxPro howls vocals and pup distress
AR/ thermal
Mid 70s humid
Elbert Co hay fields
Called in a double on pup distress, partner dropped the first one and we thought we rolled the runner but couldn't find it in the tall grass. Saw 4 that night, killed 1


----------



## drawedback

9/12/18
3 hunters
FoxPro howls and distress
AR/ thermal
Upper 70s, light wind
Hart co hay fields
Really didn't get any response from calling, was setting up on our final set right behind some chicken houses and a pair came walking across the field. Dropped the first, a big male. Got blood on the runner but it made the woods.


----------



## drawedback

We also killed a few more in July and August, but I didn't get pics of all of them. I will try to remember to post any more hunts in the future.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Kill em all !


----------



## drawedback

9/14/18
3 hunters
FoxPro howls and pup distress
AR/ thermal
Upper 70s cloudy humid windy
Elbert Co hay fields
Started setting up and my partner fired a shot that scared me half to death. As soon as he turned his thermal on there was a yote standing there looking at us. Howled and got a response from another one so switched to pup distress. The second one came running up the edge. Not sure if it got our wind or what, but it disappeared without offering a shot.
Saw 2 killed 1


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Shot this Chupracobra Sept 1, 2018



I trapped a week later, then shot it in the head.


----------



## Yotedawg

09/17/18 night
2 hunters
6mm creedmoor w/thermal 6mm creedmoor w/nv
Fox pro howls,Boss pup distress
Temp 82, very humid
Deer shooting lane in Grady county woods
None heard
0 coyotes called in
0 killed  
1 fox called in


----------



## Yotedawg

09/19/18
2 hunters 6mm creedmoor w/thermal 6mm creedmoor w/nv
Fox pro howls, yips and Boss pup panic
Plowed field in northern Grady county
None heard
2 coyotes called in
1 coyote killed
Very quiet night. Could not get a dog to answer anywhere. Got aggressive on howls and yips and brought in a pair silently. The female hung up so I switched to Boss Pup Panic to coax her in. The male had flanked us and the pup distress triggered him and brought him in on a string. We had to bark at him to bring him to a stop and we tagteamed him with the creedmoors. Big male.


----------



## drawedback

9/21/18
3 hunters
FoxPro howls and distress
AR/ thermal
Mid to low 70s, light humidity, clear skies
Hart Co pastures and hay fields
Started kinda slow the first few sets, finally set up in a pasture where we haven't been in a while. Started with baybee cottontail, 10 seconds in had a double come running in. Dumped the first one, and hit the runner. Tracked blood for a long way but never found the second one. Very next set started with snowshoe hare and had one come in at the 2 minute mark. Partner pulled his shot and shot right over the top of it. 
Saw 3 killed 1 wounded 1


----------



## chase870

20Sept18
2 hunters
fox pro lone female howls pup in distress
AR's with thermal
3/4 moon light wind
Morgan county pastures with cows
heard 3 differentgroups
0 called in 
0 killed


----------



## Yotedawg

09/24/18
 2 hunters 6mm creedmoor w/thermal 6mm creedmoor w/nv
 Fox pro howls, yips and Boss pup panic, fox pro pup screams
 Plowed field in northern Grady county
 2 heard
 1 coyote called in
 0 coyotes killed
Hunting in freshly picked peanut field. Bright moon had us snuggled up against a grownup fencerow overlooking field. The field on other side of fencerow is forbidden fruit. We hear dogs over there all the time but don't get to hunt it. Saw dog in field as we set up but he made us and excused himself. Started with some pup distress and later a howl. Had one light up right behind us on other side of fencerow. We moved away from call and hit pup distress again. The fencerow exploded beside us and the coyote came through under our feet, we tracked him across the field as he hit a gear that took him near NHRA top fuel speeds but we could not make him stop.


----------



## buttplate

LEON MANLEY said:


> Shot this Chupracobra Sept 1, 2018
> View attachment 943611
> 
> 
> I trapped a week later, then shot it in the head.View attachment 943595


That is one ugly pup!!!


----------



## buttplate

LEON MANLEY said:


> Shot this Chupracobra Sept 1, 2018
> View attachment 943611
> 
> 
> I trapped a week later, then shot it in the head.View attachment 943595


What kind of set were you using? I see a drain pipe as well as a tire in the picture. Good job, keep posting pictures.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

buttplate said:


> What kind of set were you using? I see a drain pipe as well as a tire in the picture. Good job, keep posting pictures.



Actually there are two. I shot the first one and trapped the second one a week later.

It seems that they were holed up under a storage building. The pipe is just some building materials. The tire was used to secure the traps.

I hung a dead pigeon from a limb and place 4 traps under it. Three traps had her. One front foot and two on both back feet.


----------



## buttplate

LEON MANLEY said:


> Actually there are two. I shot the first one and trapped the second one a week later.
> 
> It seems that they were holed up under a storage building. The pipe is just some building materials. The tire was used to secure the traps.
> 
> I hung a dead pigeon from a limb and place 4 traps under it. Three traps had her. One front foot and two on both back feet.


Nice, thanks


----------



## bfriendly

That is one nasty chupacabra. Did you touch it?


----------



## drawedback

9/28/18
3 hunters
FoxPro howls and distress
AR/ thermal
Low 70s cloudy, humid. Light wind
Wilkes Co pastures
Blanked on the first set, second set saw one out with the cows as we were setting up. Pup distress brought him charging in, that was his final mistake. Big male
3rd set called another in with pup distress again, I tried a long shot and put him in a spun but then he took off and we couldn't find him. 
Next set we heard a bunch but they wouldn't come in to play.
Next set we called one in to about 60 yds, and he sat down and stayed a while, but there was a house directly behind him the whole time and we couldn't shoot.
They kinda turned off after that, we blanked on a few more sets and called it a night. Pretty goid night, saw 3, killed 1


----------



## LEON MANLEY

bfriendly said:


> That is one nasty chupacabra. Did you touch it?



No. I don't ever touch Yotes, mangy or not, they are all nasty to me.
I took the string that I had the pigeon tied with, slipped it around her foot, and drug her out in the woods where her sister was decaying.


----------



## drawedback

10/3/18
3 hunters
foxpro howls and distress
AR/ thermal
low 70s clear
Elbert Co hay fields
1 coyote called in
0 killed
Blanked on the first two sets, on the third started out with foxpro devil hare. Saw a coyote coming across the hay field, but he went behind a hay bale and disappeared before offering a shot.


----------



## drawedback

10/6/18
3 hunters
FoxPro howls and distress
AR 6.8 / thermals
Hart Co cow pastures
Clear skies, low 70s humid
Started off the first set with snowshoe h/p had a double run out just a few minutes in. Dropped the first one, got blood on the second but couldn't find it, story of my life lately. Goid sized female


----------



## drawedback

10/12/18
4 hunters and 2 spectators
FoxPro howls and TT sounds
AR / thermals
Mid to upper 50s, clear and cool
Madison Co cow pastures
Set up on some new ground, was setting up and dropped my FoxPro remote so the foxbang started playing pup screams. Let it play a few and heard a coyote tipping in the next field over. Switched up to TT's the catch. Had a pair come running in, we double tapped the first, no shot at the second. Another nice female


----------



## drawedback

10/13/18
3 hunters
FoxPro howls, distress
AR/ thermals
Low to mid 50s
Wilkes Co pastures
First set again, started with some light rabbit distress with no response. Followed up with a howl with no response. For some reason I decided to play woodpecker distress and had a double come running in hot. One came to our side of the fence while the other veered of towards a thicket. We dropped the one that came out way, another female. Can't seem to get a double in the truck to save our lives right now, but we still working on them.


----------



## Yotedawg

10/24/18 Night
2 Hunters
6mm creedmoor w/thermal 6mmcreedmoor /nv
MFK howls, Boss yips howls, Boss pup panic
Field in north Grady county
4 heard
3 seen
2 killed
After a 3 week break because of work and hurricane Michael coming through our area, we finally got back out to hunt a couple of sets. First set we had several talk to us but they were just too far to come in. Second set started with a lone mfk howl. Had a couple way off almost out of earshot answer but nothing close. Used boss yips and howls followed with boss pup panic and brought in a big male that I shot. Fox bang kicked in pup distress again and two more came into the field My hunting partner dropped a female and I missed getting the triple on a running shot. Dogs are really responding to vocals, not any rabbit distress.


----------



## Yotedawg

10/30/18
2 Hunters 
6mm Creedmoor w/thermal 6mm Creedmoor w/Night Vision
Grady County peanut field
Many heard
1 seen
1 killed
Mark and I went after them tonight. First set right at good dark we started with MFK hello howls. After the 3rd howl we had several open up around 200 yards away. We waited a few then gave them some Boss Lippy 1 and that had this female coming into the field to check us out. Bad mistake as the 6mm Creedmoor with 70gr. Sierra Blitz King bullet gave her a dirt nap. #huntingthehunters #atn #predatorparacordcreations #gotbossed


----------



## Yotedawg

11/5/18
2 hunters
6mm Creedmoor w/thermal 6mm Creedmoor w/NV
Field in Grady cunty
Several heard
1 seen
1 killed
We braved a muggy, humid, foggy night but made the most of it by calling in this female. Used MFK howls, FoxPro whimpers, and Boss pup panic to bring in this one.


----------



## Ansleigh B

Hey GA coyote hunters! 

I know this post isn't specifically about a coyote hunt so please delete if not allowed:
I'm a graduate student at Georgia Southern University collecting data for Master's thesis research. My project focuses on heartworm disease, tick-borne diseases, intestinal parasites, and ectoparasites in Georgia's coyote population. Due to rules on the ethical care of animals, as a researcher I'm not allowed to hurt or kill the coyotes, so my data collection relies on awesome hunters like y’all! 
Currently, I only have 15 of the 45 (minimum) coyotes that I need.  If any of y’all would be interested in donating your coyotes to science I would greatly appreciate it!! All you have to do is record where they were killed and bag them up as quickly as possible to contain parasites like fleas and ticks.  Please let me know if you would be interested in participating either on this forum or via my contact info below!

Thanks so much!

-Ansleigh
Email: ab06075@georgiasouthern.edu
Phone: (804)-514-7099


----------



## Yotedawg

11/8/18
2 hunters
6mm Creedmoor w/thermal 6mm Creedmoor w/NV
Field in north Thomas county
MFK howls, Boss Lippy1 and pup distress, Tony Tebbe Border Wars
Several heard
7 seen
0 killed
Hunted some new ground in north Thomas county. When we got out of truck we heard one being mouthy before we got to the field. Opened up with two MFK howls and got an immediate response with 4 dawgs coming in on a string from across the field. They hung up at about 400 yards and would come no further. As we talked trash with them 3 more showed up. There was an invisible line they would not cross no matter what we did. They barked at us and we gave them Boss Lippy1 back which brought immediate challenges. These dawgs were aggressive and only responded to like sounds. Any submissive sound turned them off. As they started to leave we played Tony Tebbe Border Wars and that fired them back up but would not bring them past that line they wouldn’t cross. All total had 7 dawgs on us for 23 minutes. Got a lot of cool video watching them posture and fake charge.


----------



## Yotedawg

8/15/18
3 hunters
6mm creedmoors with thermal and NV
Cold and windy 36°
Fields in north Grady county
MFK howls, Boss Predator Acoustics Pup Panic
1 seen
1 killed
Started the set with some howls and after a little wait played some pup distress. Had a huge female respond and come in on a string. She winded us and veered off but we got her with a 75 yard running shot. The 6mm creedmoor folded her up drt. For some reason I can’t upload a pic. Says too large even tho other pics I have uploaded are not.


----------



## kinross

1. 11/18/18
2. 1
3. NA
4. Icon 7mm08
5.Chilly
6. Woods, Gilmer County
7.1
8.1

Was deer hunting out of a pop up blind when she came through on a deer trail . 140 grain accubond at 30 yards problem solved


----------



## chase870

1. Emanual county
2. 1 hunter
3. AR with thermal
4. Fox Pro female howls and kitten in distress Rabit in distress
5. Scrub oaks and food plots
6. Afternoon till dark cool and breezy
7. 0 heard 0 seen
8. 0 killed


----------



## chase870

1. Barrow County   11/29/2018
2. 1 hunter
3. AR with thermal 5.56
4.  Fox Pro field mouse distress, female howls, male howls, adult cotton tail
5.  woods, between a swamp, over grown field , and a draw full of privet hedge
6.  Afternoon till dark cool light breeze
7.  group heard 0 seen
8.  0 
 Set up in a area I have killed yotes in over the years. played some field mouse in distress. Right at 5:30 I hade a group light up, I think they were on the other side of the swamp, or the river. I never heard or saw anything after they light up


----------



## chase870

1.  11/29/2018
2.  1 hunter
3.  AR with thermal 5.56
4.  Fox Pro Group locator, male and female howls kitten cries and Lil Rabbit
5.  Pasture with cows
6.  hunted after dark cool light breeze
7.  group heard 0 seen
8.  killed 0
set up in one of my favorite places called some nothing answered or showed up. I had a siren in the distance and it caused a group to light up. I never was able to get them to respond


----------



## bany

Just caught up again! Enjoying your thread,thanks.


----------



## drawedback

Haven't been on in a while, let me catch up.
10/19/18
3 hunters
AR 6.8/ thermal
FoxPro howls and vocals
Wilkes Co pastures
Cloudy humid upper 60's
Saw2 killed 1


----------



## drawedback

10/20/18
3 hunters
AR 6.8/ thermal X3
FoxPro howls and distress
Low 50's, cool breezy, bright moon
Hart Co pastures and hay fields
Saw 7, killed 2
Night started really slow with a few blank stands, then as we were headed to another spot we saw 1 cross the road. The very next stand we called in 4 to about 15 yards, but it all happened so fast we didn't kill but 1. Called in dogs on the next 2 stands in a row. In all if you count the ones we saw crossing the roads, we saw 12 coyote in about 2 hours


----------



## drawedback

10/27/18
3 hunters
AR/ thermal X3
FoxPro howls and distress
Elbert Co hay fields
Low 40's cool and brisk
Saw3, killed 2


----------



## drawedback

My buddies killed 2 the next weekend as well, but I don't have pics because I was in Illinois deer hunting
11/16/18
3 hunters, 3 spectators
AR/ thermals
FoxPro, everything we had
South Carolina, Calhoun Falls area
Low 40's into the high 30's, bright full moon
Saw and heard nothing
Went to hunt with some buddies in Carolina. They wanted to see the thermals. Hunted half the night and never got a response of any kind.


----------



## drawedback

12/8/18
4 hunters
AR 6.8/ thermal
FoxPro howls and distress
Elbert Co hay fielfs and pastures
Mid 40's, humid, the kind of night that thermal hunting sucks
Saw 4 killed 0
Called in dogs on 3 sets in a row, shoulda been an epic night, but we let poor shooting take over us for some reason. Had an epic run from July through October but all of a sudden we have found ourselves in a bit of a drought. Got to get some kills again. Gonna try it tonight, I'll post the results tomorrow.


----------



## chase870

12/18/18
AR15's with  thermal
2 hunters
Fox Pro howls and distress
Putnam county cattle farm
40's bright moon light windy 
saw 1 killed 0
We got them to respond on the 1st and 3rd set never saw them. Had one step out of the tree line on the second set for a second and then he was gone never made a sound. I think he could see me in the bright moon light, not a lot of brush in the fence row I was trying to hide in


----------



## drawedback

12/13/18
2 hunters
AR 6.8/ thermals
foxpro howls and distress
Elbert Co pastures
low 40's, humid breezy
saw 0 killed 0
Hunted a few sets with no response, decided to call it a night. After I dropped my buddy off when I got home I heard coyotes howling everywhere around the house.


----------



## drawedback

12/19/18
2 hunters 
AR/ thermals
foxpro howls and distress
40's, light breeze, cloudy and bright moon
Elbert Co hay fields
Saw 1 Killed 0
Decided to go on a week night to beat the rain. Coyotes were vocal, but didn't want to break cover. Finally saw one on the last set, but he stayed well away and never offered a shot.


----------



## chase870

12/29/2018
1 hunter
AR Thermal
FoxPro male and female howls and kitten cries
50's light wind, bright moon with some clouds
Barrow county pasture with woods and overgrown fence rows
saw 0 killed 0


----------



## Yotedawg

The last month
3 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with thermal and nightvision
FoxPro, MFK, Boss, Tony Tebbe sounds
Different weather patterns

Haven't posted in a while since I can't upload pics from my phone anymore. I can not remember the dates but do remember the details. The first pic was from a cold windy night on new ground in Grady county. Boss Acoustics pup panic brought this big female in on a string. She winded us and I took her on the run with my thermal.

The second pic came from a cow pasture in north Grady county. It was pretty cool and FoxPro eastern cottontail had 3 in our laps very quickly. Unfortunately because of cows only one presented us with a shot and David killed her with his 4k.

The third pic was from a very dead night. It was warm and the dawgs would not play. We brought out the mfk ruthless rabbit diaphragm and called this cat up. Mark took it with his 4k.

The 4th pic was from 1-2-19. Mark and I went to a field in southern Grady county that we have hunted unsuccessfully before several times. Tonight we had the dogs on the right side of the road. Some mfk howls had them talking to us but they would not break cover. Tony Tebbe border wars brought them out on a dead run. Mark took the female with his 4k but the male would not stop. At the shot foxbang turned on boss pup panic and the male circled around and came right back in to the call and I took him with my thermal.


----------



## Yotedawg

1/14/19
2 hunters
6mm creedmoors with nv and thermal
Grady county fields
45° with strong northwest wind
Mfk and lucky duck vocals, foxpro lightnin jack
2 called in
0 killed

Ran 3 sets. The second set we started with some howls, got response almost out of earshot. After a few minutes switched to lightnin jack and choked that rabbit. After sveral minites a pair came in from our southeast. With a northwest wind it didnt take long for them to circle around and get in our wind. Both dawgs turned and started heading away from us. Tried a running shot but missed.


----------



## chase870

1/6/19
2 hunters 1 P.M.
12Ga. 3 1/2 inch #4 buck 54 pellets
Islands off inner coastal waterway south Texas 15 miles from Mexico
High 50's low 60's with strong wind
FoxPro nutty nut hatch call
1 called in
1 killed

I've duck hunted in this area for several years with some friends of mine. It's always been a good trip and plenty of birds to kill. The amount of birds on these islands is pretty cool Pink Flamingo's Pelicans and almost every shore bird known to man. The sheer number of yote tracks has always had us considering hunting them. This year one of the guys brought a call, and I picked up a box of #4 Buck. While our buddies were cooking lunch, we walked around the island a ways and set up on bluff overlooking  a mud flat . I'd say we were about 12 feet or so above the flat. No more than 15 min into the calling she ran right down the flat to the call. She almost got by me and I hit her in the back end before I could shoot her again my Lab Birdie was on her. Luck was on my side and I was able to call my dog off her far enough to let my buddy shoot her again. It's always a rush to call one in but this took the cake, broad daylight, unfamiliar area, my dog attacking a crippled yote., and it all working out just right


----------



## drawedback

1/12/19
2 hunters 
6.5 creed/ thermal
FoxPro howls and vocals
Cool, low 40's, light wind
Elbert Co hay field
Saw 1, killed 0


----------



## drawedback

1/18/19
2 hunters
FoxPro howls and vocals
6.5 Creed, and 25-06 thermals
Low 40s cloudy, light wind
Elbert Co hay and ag fields
Saw 2, killed 2
First set of the night we started off with a few howls, had a group respond a ways off, and one lone male howl a few hundred yards away. Switched to some estrous chirps and had him running in in just a few minutes, I killed him at about 100 yards. Made a few more sets, had vocal responses on every one but no players. 5th set started with a few female howls and again had a group off in the distance, and a lone male close. Made another howl and saw him step out and sit down and howl back. One more howl had him running to us, partner dropped him at 80 yards. Both big males 35-40 lbs


----------



## drawedback

1/20/19
2 hunters
6.5 creed, 25-06 thermals
foxpro howls and vocals
Wilkes Co cow pasture
windy and cold, mid 30s clear skies
saw1 killed 0
Went out this morning for an early A.M. set. Started with a few female howls with no response, switched to some estous whimpers and had 1 come out to the edge. It didn't show a lot of interest so switched to pup screams to try to cut through the wind and he started our way, but must have saw something he didn't like. Didn't act spooked, but just wouldn't close the distance for a shot.


----------

